# how to congratulate a friend when he is formally a dad?



## Masuhujo

Hi all!
Is there someone who can help me with a translation?
My dear friend Paio is going to First meet his 'daughter' in Manilla this november. (adoption)

xxx
Also .. how do I congratulate my friend when he is formally a dad?

Thanx all... xxx
Maria


----------



## Cracker Jack

When his wife just had a baby:

Binabati kita sa bagong silang mong anak.


----------



## Masuhujo

well, he hasnt got a wife, he is going for adoption..
dont know if that change somewhat?


----------



## Cracker Jack

If it is adoption, then it changes everything.  Sorry, I didn't read the entire text.

Binabati kita.  Ngayon isa ka nang ganap na ama.


----------



## jay19grace

Truthfully, you say, 

Congratulations PARE - (pah-re) - Congratulations, dude. (Slang)

And I'm serious about this. I guess I don't know many who adopted, but I would usually say to those who did, 'that is so nice of you, best of luck.' 

In filipino it would be best to tell him: Mabuti ang ginawa mo, pagbutihin mo. 
(You have done something good, do your best.)

This inclines to how we see adoption there in the Philippines, it has never been glorified until now.  But only the 'able' or wealthy can adopt there. 

Just to give you further insight.


----------

